

Ask HN: Open Source CRM Solutions? - BorisMelnik

Hello HN:<p>I&#x27;ve been looking for a new CRM solution for quite a while. I&#x27;ve tried <i>all</i> the major solutions and even some minor ones. A lot of them are expensive, and most of them don&#x27;t have all the features I need which are actually quite minimal. Tons of features is actually something I&#x27;d rule out, since we just need a super basic solution.<p>Are there any good open source solutions out there? I&#x27;m not trying to get out of paying (although it&#x27;d be nice) but I would &#x2F; do like to support the open source community. I&#x27;m looking for a new open source community to be active in, and I figure there would be no better software than one I will be using every day.<p>Also - if anyone knows of any &quot;up and coming&quot; CRM&#x27;s you think I should know about, let me know.<p>Minimum requirements:<p>-about 5 users<p>-must be able to have permissions i.e Jack can&#x27;t see Jill&#x27;s 
clients, but admin can see all<p>-no more than $10&#x2F;user&#x2F;month<p>-ability to keep track of open &#x2F; closed deals<p>-ability to track emails sent<p>-mass export of rows would be nice
======
stevanl
While not open source, and slightly outside of your budget ($12/user),
Pipedrive isn't too bad, and we use it at currencytransfer.com.

~~~
BorisMelnik
nice, checking that out now. website is really nice and seems to have a lot of
features.

------
tarminian
Have you looked at civicrm?

~~~
BorisMelnik
I haven't...is it SaaS / cloud based? I saw "download" on the main page, which
I'm not opposed to but would really like something cloud based.

Edit: just realized it could be hosted as well, which could work.

